# Beginner Lighting Question



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm new to all this, and still trying to get my feet wet - pun actually not intended :smile: - I have a 110 tall, and I picked up a cf 48" from coralife on cl. It came with 2x 10,000k 65w, and 2x actinic 65w.

I understand it's a reef fixture...

So my question- can I simply replace the 2 actinic bulbs with different ones (10k or other)? And if so, what would you recommend? Thanks!! - Jon


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I suggest a lower kelvin so that you get more red light than the 10,000K bulbs will have. Red light helps with stem elongation. Also coralife bulbs have a lot of green light in their spectral output. The europeans choose 4100K the most. I wouldnt go any higher than 5000K.

If you want some bulb suggestions in this range let me know and I will post some with their spectral outputs if I have it in my library of graphs.

Definitely dont bother with the actinics.


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Newt said:


> I suggest a lower kelvin so that you get more red light than the 10,000K bulbs will have. Red light helps with stem elongation and leaf development. Also coralife bulbs have a lot of green light in their spectral output. The europeans choose 4100K the most. I wouldnt go any higher than 5000K.
> 
> If you want some bulb suggestions in this range let me know and I will post some with their spectral outputs if I have it in my library of graphs.
> 
> Definitely dont bother with the actinics.


Thanks. I would definitely appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Here's a few links to start:

Larry at Natural Lighting has some nice CFs: http://www.naturallighting.com/web/shop.php?crn=695

Then you could try any of these: http://www.1000bulbs.com/Full-Spectrum-55-Watt-4-Pin-2G11-Base-Compact-Fluorescent-Light-Bulbs/

There is always the GE9325 (not really 9325K, its just a marketing gimick). www.atlantalightbulb.com has tends to have the best price on these.









You could try to find these at an electrical supply house that carries Sylvania:








If you do find a Sylvania supplier see if they have the Dulux54.

Philips brand like a PLL841.

Need to go help my son with homework. I'll see if I can think of some more. Alot of these are 55watt but there is no real difference from the 65watt. The ballast will drive either. 65watters are hard to find in variety. I havent used CFs for awhile.


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank you - that helps a ton. I've since read over your sticky, and it makes a lot more sense. Just have to make a decision


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I wrote that a long time ago when T5HOs were just being introduced and T8s and CFs were the thing. I'd change a few items and add a few if I were re-writing it today.

I think if you find a good 4100K to 5500K bulb then it will balance nicely with the 10,000K bulbs you already have. The lower kelvin bulbs could also be used as a dawn/dust lighting before and after main lights go on/off. A lot of people here (in the States) will tell you 4100K is too low and to go with 10,000K. This is the only place in the world where people in this hobby will tell you that. A lot of it has to do with the aesthetics and what color light people prefer.

Look at some of the big contests like on AGA ( http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2009.cgi ) and AquaBotanic and see who wins the awards and what the lighting is that they use.

Currently I use T12 Sylvania GroLux Standard and WS (3400K), (2) T8 Philips Aquarelles (10,000K freshwater) and a T5HO GE Starcoat (5000K). The two GroLux bulbs are on and hour before and an hour after the others as dawn/dusk lights. My tank has a very white light when all the bulbs are ON.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree about mixing a high Kelvin with a low Kelvin to ballance out the colors and get the best of both worlds. I have a pico at my office with a 2700K (not 100% sure on that one, but it's really red/pink..."PlantGro" or something like that) and a 5500K and together they give a nice white with just barely a hint of yellow.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Dave,
2700K is down around incandcent territory. Should have lots of red in the spectral output and provide good stem/leaf elongation for your plants.


----------



## medicTHREE (Feb 5, 2010)

This amount of lighting is all assuming you will be using co2 and fertilizers? This is a lot of light, for any tank.


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Newt - I'll give the lower kelvins a shot in addition to the 10,000k, and I'll play with the timing of it all - definitely like the dawn/dusk idea. You've been a lot of help.

medicThree - It's a 110 tall, with DIY co2 I started up two weeks ago. Can't give you the ppm, but the dropchecker's green, and both fish and plants are looking happy. As far as ferts, started Flourish last week, and I've ordered macros to start once I figure the lighting out


----------

